# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Appreciate button in the CS forum

## Tony Valko

I keep seeing references to an Appreciate button in posts in the CS forum.

However, I see no such button in any post in that forum.

Using IE10 in compatibility mode.

Still don't see it if I turn off compatibility mode.

 :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

Tony, we dont see it, only the OP can see that

----------


## Tony Valko

I thought that might be the case but figured posting about it wouldn't hurt.

Thanks!  :Cool:

----------

